# Yellow River bream...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went yesterday afternoon to Yellow river in Milligan to do a little bream fishing. The river is pretty low but manageable...we caught a pile of little bream bottom fishing with worms. We also got on a hole and landed 4 decent sized sucker on red worms...no pics nothing worth it. Anybody catching any big bream on yellow right now...all I can manage is catfish bait at this point...We were bottom fishing around heavy cover in 3-8 ft. holes.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Went yesterday afternoon to Yellow river in Milligan to do a little bream fishing. The river is pretty low but manageable...we caught a pile of little bream bottom fishing with worms. We also got on a hole and landed 4 decent sized sucker on red worms...no pics nothing worth it. Anybody catching any big bream on yellow right now...all I can manage is catfish bait at this point...We were bottom fishing around heavy cover in 3-8 ft. holes.


save them buggers in a small swimming pool until game day:thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Im with you on the bream right now. I know of a few spots on the lower YR that I can tear them up however they are babies, cats & striper baits but nothing big. You fish on the bottom? No bobber? Suckers? Is that like a polywog? Im heading out to the river this evening for some cat and bream action hopefully.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> Im with you on the bream right now. I know of a few spots on the lower YR that I can tear them up however they are babies, cats & striper baits but nothing big. You fish on the bottom? No bobber? Suckers? Is that like a polywog? Im heading out to the river this evening for some cat and bream action hopefully.


 The sucker is a carp. The polywog is a small cat fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> save them buggers in a small swimming pool until game day:thumbsup:


I kept some alive for a week last week in a 55 gallon drum with an electric aerator. Changed the water everyday or so and they kept kicking strong :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Im with you on the bream right now. I know of a few spots on the lower YR that I can tear them up however they are babies, cats & striper baits but nothing big. You fish on the bottom? No bobber? Suckers? Is that like a polywog? Im heading out to the river this evening for some cat and bream action hopefully.


Yea I fish on bottom with a figerglass pole with about 12lb. test and a 1/2 oz. lead sinker. Just tie off over a deep hole and jig a earthworm in heavy cover or tightline on the bottom. This is how you catch big bream on the river IMO just been slow this year. A sucker is a beast on a pole you will think you got monster on the other end, you can catch them on red worms fishing the bottom.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea I fish on bottom with a figerglass pole with about 12lb. test and a 1/2 oz. lead sinker. Just tie off over a deep hole and jig a earthworm in heavy cover or tightline on the bottom. This is how you catch big bream on the river IMO just been slow this year. A sucker is a beast on a pole you will think you got monster on the other end, you can catch them on red worms fishing the bottom.


Interesting I've never fished on the bottom for them before. Always 4 ft with bobber type set up. You ever use beetle spins any? Not to change the subject but your been around here for awhile have you caught many crappie? I know they are far and few between.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Tight line'em is the way to go..

"_To be a good flathead fisherman you must first become a great bream fisherman"_


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Interesting I've never fished on the bottom for them before. Always 4 ft with bobber type set up. You ever use beetle spins any? Not to change the subject but your been around here for awhile have you caught many crappie? I know they are far and few between.


I do beetle spin sometimes when the river is low in the summer...you can tear up the bream and small bass on a gold spinner with a green/charturuse body with a red head thats my favorite. I like gold blades the best for beetle spins. I have caught crappie on yellow river although I don't really target them that much. You can find them in sloughs in the early spring and fall just fish around flooded tree tops or submerged cover. You have to adjust your cork to find what depth their holding at, and use small minnows. I have caught some slabs though in the past in a couple sloughs around Holt and Milligan. You really won't catch piles of them but there are some good ones if you can locate them. My buddy did catch one a couple years ago on a beetle spin that was pushing 2lbs on a ultra light...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> "_To be a good flathead fisherman you must first become a great bream fisherman"_


I almost put that as my signature a while back lol :notworthy:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> I do beetle spin sometimes when the river is low in the summer...you can tear up the bream and small bass on a gold spinner with a green/charturuse body with a red head thats my favorite. I like gold blades the best for beetle spins. I have caught crappie on yellow river although I don't really target them that much. You can find them in sloughs in the early spring and fall just fish around flooded tree tops or submerged cover. You have to adjust your cork to find what depth their holding at, and use small minnows. I have caught some slabs though in the past in a couple sloughs around Holt and Milligan. You really won't catch piles of them but there are some good ones if you can locate them. My buddy did catch one a couple years ago on a beetle spin that was pushing 2lbs on a ultra light...


We need to hookup one day in milligan and teach each other some tricks fer yellow...I know where and how to catch some hand size and bigger blue gills and goggle eye.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> We need to hookup one day in milligan and teach each other some tricks fer yellow...I know where and how to catch some hand size and bigger blue gills and goggle eye.


Well in about three weeks I'll be off for 2 months so I will be fishing like a madman during the summer...:yes:


----------

